# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES > PRO NEWS >  Message from Mitsuru Okabe on new DVD's

## sp9

He also said next year they will be converting old vhs tapes to DVD:

Dear All Customers,

Dated October 31st, 2003

Re: New release
After Olympia is over, everybody's questions are the same " When will be
BFO2003 released?" We are working hard to finish it as soon as possible. We
are aiming to release it before the Christmas. That's basically hoping every
year, but it happened only first couple of years in history ( 1996 & 1997 ).
We are , somehow, working on Jay Cutler's "New, Improved and Beyond" DVD
right now. It should be done and will be released middle of November.
So, as soon as we finish Jay's, we will start working on BFO 2003. And we
all hope it won't take too long. After that, we need to work on Ronnie's new
one ( already taped in August 2003 ).

And we just want to let you know that all new releases will come out with
ONLY DVD format. No more video tapes. If anyone who needs DVD player, go to
CostCo, Walmart, K-mart or your favorite store to get yours now. (Least
inexpensive one costs you under $60.00 now days.)
Thank you very much for your support and patient.

Mitsuru Okabe
mocvideo.com

----------

